# Man to Man Smoke a ROI-TAN Cigar



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

I found a nice little deal on Craigslist where they were selli ng a full box of ROI-TAN cigars... Here are some photos





































I will have a few months of restoration on my hands as they were stored in a closet for all of this time... but shit, for the price I paid... It should have been for the empty box! Oh... check out this you tube commercial...


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

That's awesome. Not sure how well they can be restored after so long, but it's definitely worth a shot. Wonder what they're made of...

Kind of an odd cigar..."The cigar that breathes." WTH does that even mean? Haha. And "STA-FIRM HEAD." Sounds a little homoerotic for my taste, hehe...


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice score!
I've always wondered about these. My father used to tell me about how his grandfather smoked these when he was a kid. I've got a couple of empty boxes laying 'round that he ended up using to store things.


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> That's awesome. Not sure how well they can be restored after so long, but it's definitely worth a shot. Wonder what they're made of...
> 
> Kind of an odd cigar..."The cigar that breathes." WTH does that even mean? Haha. And
> 
> ...


:r I had an adult movie named that once before.:r:r


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but am wondering if you ever got these to a smokable, though probably flavorless state? My son found these in a closet in an old house he bought.


----------

